# bicep Q



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi,

When i tense my arm my bicep seems to be bigger on the inside of the arm closest to arm pit,is any thing i can do to promote more growth at the top?


----------



## Warman (Aug 13, 2010)

its just the shape they are for you, you gotta deal with your genetics end of the day, if you could just add bits where you want id be much happier


----------



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

Ok cheers just wonderinf if there was anything i could do to bring the peak up a little more


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Squats


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Squats


Wtf lol

Hammer curls work your peak make sure their with dumbbells though you need the angle


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Nothing promotes growth in natural lifters like squats


----------



## SeBb0 (Jan 8, 2011)

Chin ups help work the biceps :thumbup1:


----------



## NOMNOM89 (Mar 1, 2011)

Coffee is right, Iv also been told that close grip on a ez bar will work the outer part of your bicep too


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

concentration curls help get a peak on biceps


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Nothing promotes growth in natural lifters like squats


Do squats really enhance your biceps? I know most people think they strengthen your legs whereas they also do wonders for your core, biceps just seem really isolated and uninvolved in the excercise


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

Squats promote over all growth, also heavy squats develop traps.

Id try hammer curls or reverse Ez curls


----------



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks will give these a go


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Nothing promotes growth in natural lifters like squats


Sounds daft but he is right. You wanna add mass after youve done all you can - hit the legs.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Sounds daft but he is right. You wanna add mass after youve done all you can - hit the legs.


It does sound really daft tbh and i dont really fully understand why it helps the whole body. But Franco isnt daft and ive heard others say it too so i do believe it tbh lol, i dont train legs at all currently..


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

How much rest are you giving the guns between workouts?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Squats promote more growth hormones than curls. Adds mass all over. Squat!!


----------



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

train them once a in 7 days


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Squats to give you a bicep peak yeah right...lol


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

On The Rise said:


> Squats to give you a bicep peak yeah right...lol


Hahahahha i love your 'Location' :lol:


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Try a wider grip with BB curls for working the peak. That was a Reg Park quote i saw once. A narrow grip for bicep width.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm screwed then as I don't squat all the time


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Another thing i should mention. Don't bother doing curls if you can't do 10 chins.

See loads of young guys doing curls using massive body swing, and can't do 2 pullups


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

hendrix said:


> Another thing i should mention. Don't bother doing curls if you can't do 10 chins.
> 
> See loads of young guys doing curls using massive body swing, and can't do 2 pullups


Chins and pull-ups are pretty compounded though you need your arms, shoulders and back all working on it.. bicep curls are just biceps for the most part sure your back keeps you upright but its pretty isolated in comparison


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Coffee - you dont train legs? I may have to remove you from my friends list.... its gone to the panel.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

hendrix said:


> Try a wider grip with BB curls for working the peak. That was a Reg Park quote i saw once. A narrow grip for bicep width.


good post. ez bars often workout the inside head due to grip, a straight barbell will work the outer head aswell as the overall bicep


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm sorry but there is no exercises which magically stimulates growth on one specific part of a muscle, i.e. concentration curls for teh peak! Muscles contract as whole units.

The shape you've got now, you will always have.


----------



## IronMaiden (Mar 31, 2010)

I got the same shape too. Always curled and done hammers.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Big Gunz said:


> I'm sorry but there is no exercises which magically stimulates growth on one specific part of a muscle, i.e. concentration curls for teh peak! Muscles contract as whole units.
> 
> The shape you've got now, you will always have.


There are two heads to the bicep, in the same way there are three in the shoulder, and three in the tricep. Work the lateral head in the shoulder for a wider look, work the outer head in the bicep for a bigger peak. It's genetics that will play the biggest factor though.


----------

